# Tire sensor question



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I had just purchased new rims & tires for the car and should arrive tomorrow. My question is regarding the wheel tire pressure sensors that are on the vehicle. I noticed when I had gotten my tires rotated last, the sensor placement (compared to the digital readout on the dash) switched. Its not a big deal, but I guess the tech never noticed it. Now for my experience, are the pressure sensors mounted on the wheels? Are they hard to put on my new wheels?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They're built into the tire stems. The sensor base is the new tire stem. As for tire rotation, I always ask and prefer to watch the relearn process. Because every car is different, many tire places won't know how to start the relearn sequence.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

If your o.e. valve stems are rubber, then the sensor attaches to the valve stem with a small screw. The sensor is, of course, inside the tire. As obermd said, they are attached to the valve stem base.

Your new wheels and tires can be outfitted with the old tpms sensors if the valve that are currently installed on your new wheels/tires are the type that will accept the sensor.
If not, you will need to get a special valve stem to accommodate the sensor.

I wouldn't use the old stems from the old wheels to put in the new wheels....you'll end up destroying them...
Does that make sense?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What wheels did you get ? pics please we love pics of new wheels for some odd reason . we can wait until you get them mounted of course .


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I got 2Crave Mach 5's in 19"...took a while debating size and style but I believe these should be ok.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Ok here it is guys..no issues with tpms as it came with them and the cruze read it ok..


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

are you considering lower it at all? rims looks nice tho!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I am definitely going to get it lowered..need at least a 1.5 inch drop but wasnt sure which spring s yet.


----------

